# Npa Grand National Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* The National Pigeon Association will be having the Grand National Show in SAN DIEGO on JAN 6,7,8, 2011,at the TOWN AND COUNTRY RESORT & CONVENTION CENTER . if you live in SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA. don't miss this show we expect 6000 birds at the show. The show is free. This show will also celebrate the 100 years of the LA PIGEON CLUB.There are over 1000 room nites book at the hotels many of those comming are from places in EUROPE and AUSTRAILA. Hope to see you at the show. .GEORGE*


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am planning to go there.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks alot George!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll be lookin' for you, George, and any other Pigeon-Talkers who may be there. I'm planning to go on the last day, Saturday.

Terry


----------



## jck11 (Dec 15, 2010)

sandiego said:


> Thanks alot George!!!


hi sir im also a pilipino im new hir...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*UP DATE, on the number of birds entered we have gone over the top in the number of birds for this show we had hope for 6000 we now have 6140 birds entered and still have some late entries that were held up by bad weather back east.This should be a great show if you live in Southern Cafifornia don't miss it,* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Those entries that were held by theweather are now in and we have 6763 birds. I don't know if this a record for the Grand National but it sure puts in with the big ones. Don't miss this show if you live in Sunny SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA PEOPLE will be talking about for years to come * GEORGE


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

George you will make 7000 birds We are looking forward to seeing everyone at the show


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

GEMcC5150 said:


> George you will make 7000 birds We are looking forward to seeing everyone at the show


*I don't think so, we are just about at the max amout of birds for the amount for the space we have.But 37 more birds would do it one never knows*GEORGE


----------

